# Beroxpert ?



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Has anybody in the USA purchased any Beroxpert trowels? I decided to try a couple after hearing about them on this site. The UPS driver demanded $ 95.00 c.o.d. on top of the shipping fees already paid. He said it doesn't matter if I choose to send them back, I still owe them the $ 95.00. I just hope they are worth it.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

That just sounds messed up, hopefully they make you some money. I can't stand when I'm put in situations like that.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> Has anybody in the USA purchased any Beroxpert trowels? I decided to try a couple after hearing about them on this site. The UPS driver demanded $ 95.00 c.o.d. on top of the shipping fees already paid. He said it doesn't matter if I choose to send them back, I still owe them the $ 95.00. I just hope they are worth it.


$95?
Is this after u payed the company u bought them from?
Still if not that's 1 dam expensive trowels!!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> $95?
> Is this after u payed the company u bought them from?
> Still if not that's 1 dam expensive trowels!!


Yes. I had already paid $30.00 in shipping for two blades. Which seemed like a lot. UPS needed more. A lot more, when they delivered the box. I was was just wondering if this is standard fare for these trowels.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

$95 Don't sound right ..What Country did the trowels come from?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Did you have to sign something to verify the $95? I think I wouldn've told the driver to pound sand, pavement, or my fist up his arse. His choice.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*too costly*

I went to my local supplier and he had a smoothing blade for 68.00$..This is too costly as far as I am concerned, for them to have brisk sales in the states they need to get it more affordable..


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> $95 Don't sound right ..What Country did the trowels come from?


Canada


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Endo that sounds like a scam i have never had to pay post after i recieved the tool sounds odd


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

anything ups that shows up to me same **** happens. maybe a Canadian thing? brokerage fee or something like that all-wall takes care of all that before it gets to the door


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

It's not a Canadian thing. At least not here in Ontario.


----------



## automatictools (Mar 15, 2010)

You can find them on amazon too, that controls the shipping costs. Still not inexpensive tools, although cheap tools are never worth more than you pay for them.


----------

